# Bottling and Capping



## Baloo (Feb 28, 2006)

Don't try and re-cap twist off bottles. Sometimes they work and sometimes they don't. Non-twist off bottles can easily be found at your local recycling center, or you might ask a local bar. New bottles can be ordered too. A capper will run you about $16 where I work. A 50 count bag of caps $1.29. If used on undamaged bottles, these will make a guaranteed seal. Wines (including mead) can be stored in beer bottles just fine as well. My co-workers have done it several times when they ran out of bottles. I am not trying to sell you something here. I just have dealt with a lot of disappointed people who's batch of whatever went bad because the tried to recap twist off bottles. I work at Austin Homebrew Supply here in Texas.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks, Baloo. So a capper Is needed for putting on a fresh twist cap. Thanks. And thanks for telling me of a source. I was looking at brewery supplies online and couldn't find what I wanted. I'll check out your place.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Actually a capper is for a returnable bottle (non-twist-off). Returnables are thicker glass and more durable. The twistoffs can be difficult to sanitize reliably, and even break when trying to cap yourself. Returnables are SO readily available as Baloo describes that it's hard to recommend re-using the throwaways. I've been known to visit a bar's recycling on a Saturday morning and fill two large trash cans of returnables, soak them in bleach overnight to loosen deposits and labels, and spend Sunday cleaning and rinsing them. Then you'll have cases and cases of bottles I'll use for years to come, it's that easy. Hand cappers are inexpensive and easy, and bench cappers are even easier and not that much more. Crown caps are dirt cheap.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks, Brew.
We've been buying this carbonated fruit juice drink (The Switch). I intend to try and make my own (not in glass). But I have all of these bottles. We recycle, of course. I just thought I could reuse them for some non-carbonated purposes. Thanks for the idea of visiting a bar's recycling container and for the education on the thickness of the glass.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

You can buy a bag of push in corks.
I recrown my twistys with the knowledge I may hurt myself. Crowning takes a lot of force.
Saving 2l soda bottles and reusing lids can work for simple things. Those in the homebrew set can even carbonator them!

Long term you need to keg


----------

